# Shocking:Girls assaulted in Mangalore pub



## amitabhishek (Jan 25, 2009)

Source

This is indeed shocking. I have seen  images of goons hitting women. This is so bad that I falling short of words and am seething with anger.

 I mean we are in 2009, time and again we see these self-appointed zealots unleashing such deplorable acts of violence. What is even more shocking is CM, Mr. Yediruppa, is yet to give a statement. With great hope people of Karnataka voted for a stable government and this what we are getting, an impotent government.The country is sure going to dogs.


----------



## nix (Jan 25, 2009)

exactly.. they are just violent regionalists..


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 25, 2009)

Hate these ppl, finish them off, encounter!!


----------



## alter_ego (Jan 25, 2009)

Anyone who uses violence against women should be castrated. Period.


----------



## mrbgupta (Jan 25, 2009)

The indian version of talibans !! Shoot them.


----------



## red_devil (Jan 25, 2009)

yup completely inexplicable act that was !!

these Sri Ram Sena, Karnataka Rakshana Vedike are all the karnataka/kannada versions of MNS/Shiv Sena etc.... all and i mean ALL of them have to be dealt with with an iron fist !


----------



## desiibond (Jan 25, 2009)

Say HI to BJP


----------



## red_devil (Jan 25, 2009)

^ lol... you dont wanna start off a huge flame war by stating facts now, do you ?


----------



## viruses (Jan 25, 2009)

shameful act man


----------



## Faun (Jan 26, 2009)

dog eat dog world ~


----------



## PaulBarber (Jan 26, 2009)

mrbgupta said:


> The indian version of talibans !! Shoot them.



+100


----------



## Coool (Jan 26, 2009)

Shame...


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 26, 2009)

Major shame.


----------



## thinknano (Jan 26, 2009)

Shouldn't be tolerated!!!!


----------



## NucleusKore (Jan 26, 2009)

Yes


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 26, 2009)

ahhh, those girls


----------



## dips_view (Jan 26, 2009)

ban Hindutabadis...


----------



## din (Jan 26, 2009)

When I met NucleusKore months back, he pointed a couple sitting together in the CCD and asked me whether sitting together like that is allowed in Kerala. He explained telling me, nowadays the so called 'Moral Police' in Mangalore is not allowing even that sometime ! I mean they punish the couple if it is a public park or places like that !!

What is wrong with them if girls want to go to Pubs ? If they do not want to go to pubs, don't go. Why punishing girls in a brutal way ? 

These guys should be made to sit on the 'hot Dosa stone' with their pants down for 15 mins


----------



## thewisecrab (Jan 26, 2009)

din said:


> These guys should be made to sit on the 'hot Dosa stone' with their pants down for 15 mins


You mean a "tavaa"?


----------



## IronManForever (Jan 26, 2009)

Bad, bad world!


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 26, 2009)

And still the leaders of Ram Sena havnt even been questioned!!!


----------



## MR.MOUSTACHE (Jan 26, 2009)

sad  people  with  this  kind  of  attitude  .......


----------



## VD17 (Jan 26, 2009)

Yes, sad indeed.
I wonder, though, why similiar condemnation wasnt heard when women's group (like that gulab gang, if i remember) attacked men for drinking. That was unlawful as well, wasn't it? There you go, feminism for you. How easy it is for you to say that such men should be castrated. Will any of you say a woman should be gang raped or have her genitals mutilated for cutting of a man's genitals? (there have been many cases)

And as for moral policing, all these morons should go and get a life. Live and let live.


----------



## evewin89 (Jan 27, 2009)

mrbgupta said:


> The indian version of talibans !! Shoot them.



+1


----------



## amitabhishek (Jan 27, 2009)

VD17 said:


> Yes, sad indeed.
> I wonder, though, why similiar condemnation wasnt heard when women's group (like that gulab gang, if i remember) attacked men for drinking. That was unlawful as well, wasn't it? There you go, feminism for you. How easy it is for you to say that such men should be castrated. Will any of you say a woman should be gang raped or have her genitals mutilated for cutting of a man's genitals? (there have been many cases)
> 
> And as for moral policing, all these morons should go and get a life. Live and let live.



Man, you have some freak logic!!!! You need to go and some life!


----------



## VD17 (Jan 27, 2009)

freak logic? dude.. all i implied was unless logic prevails over preconceived notions, such things will not stop. On one hand, such vigilantism is praised when its carried out by certain group but on the other hand, it sparks a huge hue and cry. Equality should be on all dimensions. 
for example, terms like "modern", "western" etc are looked upon with disgust because of such preset notions.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 27, 2009)

They should be Shot down DEAD and their bodies fed to animals in ZOO.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 27, 2009)

shameful..


----------



## PaulBarber (Jan 27, 2009)

VD17 said:


> freak logic? dude.. all i implied was unless logic prevails over preconceived notions, such things will not stop. On one hand, such vigilantism is praised when its carried out by certain group but on the other hand, it sparks a huge hue and cry. Equality should be on all dimensions.
> for example, terms like "modern", "western" etc are looked upon with disgust because of such preset notions.


 
Man!!..you are comparing two very different cases.

1) Where a group of poor women who unite to bash up some men who are drunkards and wife-beaters and what not. These women do it out of sheer necessity because there is no one else to protect them. Without uniting like this, they can't stand for their rights. It's the last straw for them.

2) A group of misdirected young men attack a group of guys and girls who did nothing wrong. They were not doing any immoral things. They were just having fun and enjoying themselves without causing any trouble to others. Ok maybe they were drinking, and dancing, but after all, isnt that what you do at a pub? 

Drinking and dancing in a pub (is not equal to) getting drunk and beating up your wife and kids !! No matter how hard you try to compare them, these are worlds apart


----------



## VD17 (Jan 27, 2009)

The system, including the mindset, should be such that neither of the two instances take place. A mechanism should be there to check violence. Violence is violence, in any form. What guarantee is there that the moral upper hand enjoyed in the first case is not taken granted and is used for disruptive activities like in the second case? You say it "was the last straw" and all. Have you seen the legal provisions? And it is not that the law is accessible only for the rich who pay their advocates well. That is just a pathetic excuse to cover up illogical outbursts of anger.
Anyway, i primarily intended to draw focus on the reactions of the poeple here which reflect a violent streak within us. Castrate? Murder? if we waste out energy on such rage, then would we ever be able to go to the roots of such incidents and explore the causes? If we just focus on a system of crime and punishment, we can never eliminate problems fully. There are dynamics that need to be understood - in this case, dynamics like political goals, the mindsets of the youth who carried it out etc. Its very easy to just hang them and forget - but the number on death row would just keep increasing.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 27, 2009)

thease guys are just looking for attention...i mean honestly speaking i had no idea that such a group exist in mangalore..wait a min...how many people had heard about this group in the first place??very few...they are attention seekers...they will do anything for it...just like taliban banned women from studying...these asses are doing exactly the same thing...


----------



## ubersoldat (Jan 27, 2009)

hehe, u guys donno anything. Being a Mlorean, I know the situation here. Sri Ram Sena is a group (socialist or not donno ) which protects Hindutva and the religion from bad things and influences. Those girls were drunk and dancing obscenely and it was a public place. These guys thrashed those gals so that they learn a lesson. I too respect women, but not of these types. Becos, if girls do things like these, who will reform the society? 

Anyways, both boys and girls are same na? then why this controversy over girls being hit?  . And these media people are asses. Media people are attention seekers. Who r they to give the verdict whats right or wrong? Its for the people to decide. Let the people decide.


----------



## VD17 (Jan 27, 2009)

Yeah. Agree with the media people being assess part. Biggest example being the paranoia and hysteria they fueled during the Mumbai attacks. Being an aspiring journalist, i'm not ashamed to admit that the media needs some accountability (a lot actually, not some).


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 27, 2009)

ubersoldat said:


> hehe, u guys donno anything. Being a Mlorean, I know the situation here. Sri Ram Sena is a group (socialist or not donno ) which protects Hindutva and the religion from bad things and influences. Those girls were drunk and dancing obscenely and it was a public place. These guys thrashed those gals so that they learn a lesson. I too respect women, but not of these types. Becos, if girls do things like these, who will reform the society?


WTF ? What right does some XYZ group have to decide whats right and whats wrong ? 
What lesson are you saying these guys taught the girls ?

Judging an action by morality is MADNESS. Except places where moral values equal humanitarian values.
Should all hindus bash up all christians because they eat Beef, which hindus consider a sin ?
Such kind of Morality is a stupid invention of people with vested intrests.

People like me think its "immoral" and "obscene" for Sri Ram Sena and other groups like RSS and ShivSena to decide whats immoral and obscene for us. That does not mean I can go with a bunch of friends and thrash these b@st@rds up.



> Anyways, both boys and girls are same na? then why this controversy over girls being hit?  . And these media people are asses. Media people are attention seekers. Who r they to give the verdict whats right or wrong? Its for the people to decide. Let the people decide.


OFC there is no anger because the victims were girls. I prefer gender-neutral talk here.
The point is they were PEOPLE.
And NOBODY has any right to decide what a person, at full independence, can do without affecting others physically.


----------



## din (Jan 27, 2009)

@ubersoldat

If you / other people there think girls are not supposed to drink and not supposed to dance in a pub, you just can't attack them to stop it. That is not the way. There is law, there is police and other agencies. 

Just think about it. Taliban starts their unit in Mlore and they start beating up girls who are going to colleges. Suppose one of your family member got beaten up brutally. You will still support it and will allow them to teach 'leassons' to your family members ?

I am not supporting girls going to pub or the obscene dance there. Neither I have any problems someone going there. It is up to the girls and their parents. If they want, let them go, drink and dance. As far as the Indian laws allow such things, nobody has the right to beat em up and molest them.


----------



## ubersoldat (Jan 27, 2009)

Hey guys, calm down. I am too not against girls goin to pubs or do whatever they like. I too felt bad when I saw on TV. U guys r right that its bad to hit some one. But, u cant compare City of mumbai or Delhi with M'lore. Becos, we have a strong cultural binding here. We r not used to see girls in this manner. If u come here, u will see the most of the people (barring youths, ofcourse) feel that this is a good initiative. Life is common in mumbai with night clubs and other things, so, I think its unfair to compare wid M'lore. Hope u guys get what I mean.

Also, where did this point of beating muslims and christians came from? 

Fresh News: Cases of stone pelting at buses in regard to the arrest of Ram Sena Pramukh.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 27, 2009)

din said:


> @ubersoldat
> 
> If you / other people there think girls are not supposed to drink and not supposed to dance in a pub, you just can't attack them to stop it. That is not the way. There is law, there is police and other agencies.
> 
> ...


+1

But yeah, along with that, even India's existing morality laws need to be removed. They inspire these elements to do such things.

Moral Policing is Immoral. 

Its just not right in a multi-cultural, multi-religious and multi-lingual nation like India to impose one thing over another unless it makes some REAL sense.


----------



## krates (Jan 27, 2009)

who are they to stop someone from doing something ? They are ruining the name of our god *RAM* by putting his name in there fukced up community.....

These people faces should be painted black and put them on donkey with shoe garland on them and make them take the round of whole city and in the way should be awarded with rotten eggs lol


----------



## red_devil (Jan 27, 2009)

ubersoldat said:


> Hey guys, calm down. I am too not against girls goin to pubs or do whatever they like. I too felt bad when I saw on TV. U guys r right that its bad to hit some one. But, u cant compare City of mumbai or Delhi with M'lore. Becos, we have a strong cultural binding here. We r not used to see girls in this manner. If u come here, u will see the most of the people (barring youths, ofcourse) feel that this is a good initiative. Life is common in mumbai with night clubs and other things, so, I think its unfair to compare wid M'lore. Hope u guys get what I mean.



hey its not about comparing Mumbai or Delhi or any other city with a so called "nightlife" with M'lore..

if any citizen of m'lore is offended by things done in a particular place, there is law and order in place in India and such people SHOULD complain to the police in that area and NOT go on and beat people up.

and i heard in some news channel where that @rse clown Pramod Mutalik or some $hit head of some organization said that there was a lot of "ashleeltha" as the girls were indulging in some sort of dance involving skin show [something like that]... now if showing skin and dancing is considered bad by him, then tomorrow some other group will spring up which says that a hindu preist who does pooja n stuff in temple without wearing a shirt is also equal to "ashleeltha" and go beat him up too... 

i mean c'mon !! we are free citizens and people should learn to respect each other n live with it....and not indulge in this sort of Hooliganism in the name of protecting 'our culture'...

[and come to think of it, aren't we "cultural people who way back in time wrote Kamasutra and built sculptures of NUDE women on buildings which we now call ancient monuments ??  ]


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jan 27, 2009)

Yawn...

This is bad incident

 but the point i dont understand is which ever controversy associated with Women is given hype by media.

No care taken in case of injustice to saada mens.Its always the common "General" Male who is the sufferer n needs to be careful of any controversies.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 27, 2009)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Yawn...
> 
> This is bad incident
> 
> ...


+1.

Currently in India, its the Hindu Brahmin (by birth) Male from a middle class family who is the most vulnerable person, because legally he has little aid compared to others who are spoon-fed with everything and concessions are given to them like crazy.


----------



## ubersoldat (Jan 27, 2009)

@n6300. +1 . Do have to agree wid u. I think the only solution to this is to change peoples mindset. But these  arse  politicians are comin in middle. And the media (only television) is barking like dogs. Yeah. Every one has the right whatever they like to do. Now i got it. Thanks for enlightin me


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Jan 28, 2009)

see my blog here *solomonpaulraj.blogspot.com/


----------



## vilas_patil (Jan 28, 2009)

Now a days its become a habit for such groups to abuse publicly without caring for law and order. I feel so bad about the dirty mindset of people and of course 'The Politicians'. They do anything and everything to get themselves in limelight for selfish motives may be it for votes or anything else. Its totally a jungleraj. Every day is filled with such incidents.. some group abuse someone because they think its wrong.. where is a law and why there should be law when these people even though get arrested manage to get bail with-in couple of hours.


----------



## eminemence (Jan 28, 2009)

ubersoldat said:


> hehe, u guys donno anything. Being a Mlorean, I know the situation here. Sri Ram Sena is a group (socialist or not donno ) which protects Hindutva and the religion from bad things and influences.


Ohh yes. They are "protecting" culture and religion by beating up people.
Probably they can sympathize with Taleban, as they are also protecting their culture and religion.


> Those girls were drunk and dancing obscenely and it was a public place. These guys thrashed those gals so that they learn a lesson. I too respect women, but not of these types. Becos, if girls do things like these, who will reform the society?


If men can drink and dance, why is it immoral or wrong for the women to do the same?Why this gender inequality.


----------



## ubersoldat (Jan 28, 2009)

I guess i've already made it clear by now that every one has the right to do as they wish. I too had a differnt opinion before, but i had to change it. So, no need of crapping this thread further. 

If u guys hav any probs about the girls beaten, then post ur opinions about that matter rather than just commenting or criticising others (me for that matter )


----------



## Jayanth.M.P (Jan 29, 2009)

this is not the first time such things are happening in the country.any issue in which a Woman or a Hindu is involved (extreme acts) is being overhyped by the news channels these days. Elections are close -- so all parties are trying to get maximum political mileage form this issue.

what happened is was absolutely worng.....beating up women is nothing short of animal behavior but the political use of that situation is even worse.


----------



## red_devil (Jan 29, 2009)

ubersoldat said:


> I guess i've already made it clear by now that every one has the right to do as they wish. *I too had a differnt opinion before, but i had to change it. *So, no need of crapping this thread further.



mate no ones holding you at gun point here.... you could still go back to your previous opinion...


----------



## Ecstasy (Jan 30, 2009)

2 words- Conservative people.


----------



## din (Feb 3, 2009)

And ....

We will not allow Valentine's Day celebrations

Read on (check the above link) !!


----------



## red_devil (Feb 3, 2009)

^ nothing new....previously it was all thos crap people called RSS n Karnataka Rakshana Vedike [a group of hooligans in the name of protecting karnataka] and that Vatal Nagraj's party [forgot its name...but thankfully he lost elections this time so he might just not be too eager]....

this time these eFFing people have announced it earlier than the others... more such hooligan organizations will follow...

they'll just call news reporters, wait for them to turn on their cams and then start pelting stones on shops etc and thats it... they've saved "Indian Culture"
the next time they talk about it will be the next Valentines Day...

[PS : I too dont like this concept of Valentines day n stuff....but that doesn't mean I'd yell/beat up people who believe in it...]


----------



## denharsh (Feb 3, 2009)

This is complete Insane and humiliation


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 4, 2009)

Sometimes I feel we should hand all such people by their (private organ)!


----------



## ancientrites (Feb 4, 2009)

it seems Pramod Mutalik is hospitalized and i pray to almighty he dies soon.Looking forward for valentine day dunno ram sene talibans will be upto?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 4, 2009)

sure we need to encounter them all


----------

